
‘This Is Unbelievable’: A Hedge Fund Star Dims, and Investors Flee - fmihaila
https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-is-unbelievable-a-hedge-fund-star-dims-and-investors-flee-1530728254
======
icedchai
Sad. He should’ve put the money in Vanguard.

